# Daily Double



## UpperTxFishing (Aug 8, 2018)

Had a daily double yesterday!!Got a little late start and didnt hit out first spot until around 7am.We had a steady bite for an hour and a half then it just died.Didnt get catch another keeper fish before the heat ran us off of the bay around 11.Might as well keep it honest.Best part of the trip was I only had 2 guys and I still never made a cast.Always more enjoyable to see your customers boat the fish and learn the techniques that can improve their chances of catching quality fish in the future.

Called my buddy after my first trip and told him if he wanted to go chase a star tournament fish then he better be ready about 4.Knowing the bite was gonna be late I opted to leave the dock closer to 5 and fish until dark.We didnt find him a star winner but we had plenty of quality fish.I needed a few for the grease anyways.We had a solid 3 hours of nonstop action.Went thru 3 quarts of shrimp either catching, losing or breaking off on every decent sized shrimp in the livewell.He had a good time and I wont starve now!!All fish caught yesterday were on free lined live shrimp im close to 8 feet of water fishing structure on an outgoing tide.

The wading bite as of late has been the best and boat fishing has been hit or miss but any day on the water is better than a day at work.

Have some dates availble in June as well as July.Be sure to follow us online at all of your social media sites.

@uppertxfishing on ig

@uppertxfishing on facbook

Uppertxfishing.com on the web

Email us at [email protected]

Call or text @ 281 804 0643

Offering 50 off on kid trips for the remainder of june.Thanks in advance Captain David parker


----------

